# ATI Tools & CF 2900XT



## boblemagnifique (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi guys 

I recieved my CF 2900XT yesterday but ATI TOOLS functions exactly with a single Cards (no pb , this voltages software is very good) but don't use with the Crossfire actived 

There isn't others Ati Tools (0.27B2) more recently when functions with Crossfire ? 

Thk gor your help

Sorry for my english


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2007)

boblemagnifique said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recieved my CF 2900XT yesterday but ATI TOOLS functions exactly with a single Cards (no pb , this voltages software is very good) but don't use with the Crossfire actived
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately there is not a newer version of ATI Tool. No Crossfire support yet.


----------



## boblemagnifique (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok thank for your answer 

Wait & see


----------



## karlotta (Sep 30, 2007)

heck theres no support anywhere to OC both cards in CF. You have to bios flash the second card to the value... AND if you can find a bios editor for the 2900xt please post.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

When in ATi tool change it to device 2 and OC that card. Both cards should end up with that clock.


----------



## karlotta (Sep 30, 2007)

it should, but i believe it will just go the the max of the OverDrive 760hz.


----------

